
PlantUML Is Just - nayyad
http://plantuml.com/
======
ailideex
It is okay, it breaks often though, e.g. versions after 1.2018.03 does not
work with directions anymore: "A -left-> B"

It is also has a rather crazy syntax.

Still it is very useful and a lot easier and quicker than drawing by hand.

